# Turmberg 4v



## xaviorbea (Dec 10, 2013)

Yesterday I started the restoration of the bike Turmberg,i am very happy that everything is already fairly well,if you want to continue the restoration you can look at it in my blog thanks friends!

http://restauratiocyclus.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## bricycle (Dec 10, 2013)

that really looks like a bike stable!


----------



## xaviorbea (Dec 10, 2013)

The truth is very well consevada,so I believe it will be nice to be able to restore it!

http://restauratiocyclus.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## xaviorbea (Dec 12, 2013)

Now I have the table clean of everything.It is time to start sanding
.

http://restauratiocyclus.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice rear axle mount...you build it?


----------



## xaviorbea (Dec 12, 2013)

I suppose you referiras the support for the shaft that I made in the artboard,if i put,it is very comfortable 

http://restauratiocyclus.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## jd56 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Lightweight?*

Isn't this a lightweight bike?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 13, 2013)

What is the "A" shaped mount on the top tube?  The bench support does look comfortable.  It's good to see more European bikes here!


----------



## xaviorbea (Dec 13, 2013)

The truth i don't know yet,ando investigating in forums of Germany to see what it is.a greeting.

http://restauratiocyclus.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## xaviorbea (Dec 13, 2013)

The fine i know that it is,is a support of a seat for small children thanks friends!


http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports...dsitz-fuer-kinder-oldtimer-alu/v/an716804302/

http://restauratiocyclus.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## xaviorbea (Dec 13, 2013)

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports...dsitz-fuer-kinder-oldtimer-alu/v/an716804302/


----------



## xaviorbea (Dec 13, 2013)

At the end I know that it is,is a support of a toddler seat thanks friends!

http://restauratiocyclus.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## xaviorbea (Dec 14, 2013)

Already more advanced is the restoration of the Turmberg look more photos in my blog won't let me upload them sorry thanks!

http://restauratiocyclus.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## xaviorbea (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello friends,you're days i have stopped the project by curpa of the installation of lighting in brief more photos! Greetings

http://restauratiocyclus.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## xaviorbea (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry christmas,thank you for sharing so many restorations and being so nice with the outsiders,greetings

http://restauratiocyclus.blogspot.com.es/


----------

